# Intel lan connection issues windows 10



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2016)

I am trying to get both of these ports up on the same network so I can setup LACP using intel's lan teaming for my server. I have tried the latest intel drivers, different cable, using ports on the router vs switch, different ports, swapping the cable between both ports, DNS flush, couple reboots and a windows update. Am I missing something? the intel 217-LM is the one that has the connection issues.

network is standard home equipment, ATT AC1900 box, DLink 10 port 1GB switch

The second Ethernet wont work by itself either.







here is the IPCONFIG /all data


```
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : SERVER
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : attlocal.net

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-LM
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-50-99-C0-39-91
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2602:304:68bd:5960:6107:c615:fe55:1429(Preferred)
   Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2602:304:68bd:5960:acca:41:1a87:e513(Preferred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6107:c615:fe55:1429%5(Preferred)
   Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.20.41(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::1205:b1ff:febf:1070%5
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 97538201
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1F-9A-C8-41-D0-50-99-C0-39-91
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Slot0A x8:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : attlocal.net
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) I210 Gigabit Network Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : D0-50-99-C0-39-90
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2602:304:68bd:5960::1a(Preferred)
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 21, 2016 1:20:41 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 19, 2016 10:45:24 AM
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2602:304:68bd:5960:211e:1b5:b2b:2eba(Preferred)
   Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2602:304:68bd:5960:b441:d71d:bed6:2807(Preferred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::211e:1b5:b2b:2eba%7(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.244(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 21, 2016 1:20:45 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, October 22, 2016 1:39:17 AM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::1205:b1ff:febf:1070%7
                                       192.168.1.254
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 80760985
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1F-9A-C8-41-D0-50-99-C0-39-91
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
```

I have to be missing something?


----------



## dank1983man420 (Oct 21, 2016)

I remember seeing a memo in the read me file while installing Intel network drivers a while back( few months maybe)  that Teaming and Vlans were not working in windows 10.  I am not sure if it is still the case.  Not sure on why the one port won't work by itself, but hopefully a driver reinstall may work? I'll try to search for the readme if I can stay awake here.

Edit:  This is from the readme file of the newest driver .  I think this is about what I saw on the older one.  I don't think it helps too much though.  I haven't tried to do this on Windows 10 , so sorry in advance if it's way off of the answer.

Teams and VLANs are not supported on Microsoft* Windows* 10
===========================================================

Intel(R) Advanced Network Services (Intel(R) ANS) Teams and VLANs are not
supported on Microsoft* Windows* 10. Any Teams or VLANs created with
Release 20.1, 20.2 or 20.3 on a Windows 10 system will be corrupted and cannot
be upgraded to version 20.4. The version 20.4 installer will remove existing
Teams and VLANs. Team members that are not Intel devices will not be renamed
back to their original names. This is cosmetic only and does not change their
functionality. Reinstall their drivers to get the original names back.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 21, 2016)

well the unidentified network isn't picking up a dhcp lease. does it work if the 1st connection isn't connected? does it work if you set a static ip? does it work if you ping the ipv6 address from another box?
edit: missed the second network not working by itself line.


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 21, 2016)

http://www.youritsource.org/msft/how-to-enable-nic-teaming-in-windows-8-8-1-and-10/

Give that a try.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 21, 2016)

slozomby said:


> well the unidentified network isn't picking up a dhcp lease. does it work if the 1st connection isn't connected? does it work if you set a static ip? does it work if you ping the ipv6 address from another box?
> edit: missed the second network not working by itself line.



Unluckily no and no. Haven't tried a static ip it was 2am and I had stopped caring at that point lol. 



remixedcat said:


> http://www.youritsource.org/msft/how-to-enable-nic-teaming-in-windows-8-8-1-and-10/
> 
> Give that a try.


Doesn't work because of the not working port. I already know how to console team it, doesn't fix the dead port.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2016)

Well I got the lan up, honestly I don't know how, but now both connections work and I am not going to argue it. New issue is it wont create the lan team? I guess M$ blocked it in the OS with an update or I typed something wrong.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 22, 2016)

have you tried the intel nic teaming software
http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/ethernet-products/000005667.html

also, I'm pretty sure your switch wont be happy with a team.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 22, 2016)

slozomby said:


> have you tried the intel nic teaming software
> http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/ethernet-products/000005667.html
> 
> also, I'm pretty sure your switch wont be happy with a team.



It doesn't work with Windows 10 unluckily, I tried it anyway and it just kicks the NIC offline.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Oct 23, 2016)

Yeah i have fought with this myself since the launch of Windows 10, even had techs at Netgear, Linksys and Amped wireless attempt to help and it came down to microsoft has disabled it in their consumer OS, the only way your getting it is to use Server 2012 R2


----------



## Kursah (Oct 23, 2016)

What @AthlonX2 said, the only way I've gotten it to work with Windows is in 2012 R2...and it sure does work well! Though I admittedly only spent a little time trying to mess with it in Windows 8.1/10...I didn't mess with much for support but did find an article at some point that stated and proved the feature was disabled in consumer-level operating systems. I'm sure that NIC teaming is also great in 2016, I really need to fire up a couple VM's of it and give it a run.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 23, 2016)

I think this was your nas was it not?
if so option B would be to go Linux on there

drop samba 4.5 onto it and it works as a great file server.

https://access.redhat.com/documenta...rking_Guide/ch-Configure_Network_Teaming.html


altho again with a non managed switch nic teaming is not really a good idea.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 23, 2016)

I just talked to someone I work with on it, his advice was check to make sure everything for .net was installed he had similar issues in powershell and commands not existing when he didn't have the entire .net suite installed. I'll give that a shot tonight worst case scenario I will have .net installed. Not exactly a bad situation.



slozomby said:


> I think this was your nas was it not?
> if so option B would be to go Linux on there
> 
> drop samba 4.5 onto it and it works as a great file server.
> ...



Plex works better on windows is the only reason I went with 10 Pro, (that and an abundance of keys)


----------

